# Checking link speed on USB ethernet adapter



## balanga (Jul 27, 2019)

When I run `ifconfig` it shows a lot of information include link speed for internal NICs... ie:-

```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=81249b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LRO,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWFILTER>
    ether 3c:97:0e:cf:49:5f
    inet 192.168.1.54 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
    media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
    status: active
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

With USB ethernet adapters the info is very scant. Is there any way to obtain link speed?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2019)

It will show the exact same 'media:' line with the link speeds.


----------

